# 13-year-old girl stabs brother because her boyfriend told her to.



## AshCrestedHeart (Jul 4, 2007)

> She also testified that it was her older boyfriend who killed her family.
> 
> The girl, who is accused of murdering her parents and eight-year-old brother in April 2006, took the stand in her own defence.
> 
> ...




Article Link

First off, who let's their 13-year old kid date a 23 year-old?


----------



## fghj (Jul 4, 2007)

Damn /btards                     .


----------



## Orochimaru (Jul 4, 2007)

I now wish I hadn't read this.


----------



## Byakuya (Jul 4, 2007)

The girl must be a retarded shithead, she should be locked up for the rest of her life.


----------



## Uzumaki (Jul 4, 2007)

Sick, Just sick...


----------



## T4R0K (Jul 4, 2007)

*Words won't come out*


----------



## Morpheus (Jul 4, 2007)

Wow, i don't know what problems she and her boyfriend hand but they should rot and die in jail. Killing her family and she slitting her brothers throat when he was pleading for his life? No being like that deserves to live. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



If itachi was real,She would be even worse than him, at least he didn't kill his brother.


----------



## AshCrestedHeart (Jul 4, 2007)

I know, it's horrible..I can't believe they discussed the best ways to do it..and then she claims to be shocked that it happened.


----------



## Evanescence (Jul 4, 2007)

Thats.. just..............wrong.
I feel sorry for that little boy.  The whole family but especially the little boy.


----------



## Arachnia (Jul 4, 2007)

Byakuya said:


> The girl must be a retarded shithead, she should be locked up for the rest of her life.



Agreed... She killed her brother coz her boyfriend told her. Retarded dumb fuck...both she and her boyfriend deserve life in jail


----------



## gabha (Jul 4, 2007)

fghj said:


> Damn /btards                     .



Huh? is this like a copypasta or something?


----------



## Lullebulle (Jul 4, 2007)

Horrible... The only thing I hate more than parents killing their children, is children killing their parents.


----------



## AshCrestedHeart (Jul 4, 2007)

I know...I don't care how scared you are, you don't stab your 8-year-old brother.


----------



## TheoDerek (Jul 4, 2007)

This is one of the most horrible things I have ever read.  I can't believe the parents knew their daughter was dating a 23 year old guy and they just "didn't approve."  It is very sad that something his bad had to happen, but some sort of action should have been taken when the parents found out their daughter was seeing a 23 year old.


----------



## Nytorious (Jul 4, 2007)

Holy shit thats more fucked up than transexual-amputee-watersport-shitfest orgy in a pig farm with toilet seats! 

Oh and they should both be executed for doing that. It's impossible to defend yourself against such a crime unless you were a . . . no, there just isnt an excuse.


----------



## Judgemento (Jul 4, 2007)

:/ Horrible. People are so easy to manipulate this days @_@


----------



## variousart (Jul 4, 2007)

This whole thing was sick...


----------



## Diamond (Jul 4, 2007)

Hmm, why is the girl and her bf still alive?


----------



## Lullebulle (Jul 4, 2007)

Whispering Sand said:


> Hmm, why is the girl and her bf still alive?



I want the boyfriend dead but her alive because

1) She's too young
2) She should be alive to regret doing it.


----------



## AshCrestedHeart (Jul 4, 2007)

she should...she needs to live with the fact that she knew he had malicious intent, and then the fact that she tries to use fear as a justifiable reason for stabbing her brother.


----------



## Trademark_Trickster (Jul 4, 2007)

There's a moral in this, somewhere... Something about children dating adults and self-esteem maybe. Well perhaps some parents should grow a backbone and actually do something... before something like this happens.


Sad really, just really fucking sad.


----------



## AshCrestedHeart (Jul 4, 2007)

I know..the parents definitely hold some blame in this.


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Jul 4, 2007)

Omg that is horrible. Thats bloody inhuman, I feel sick


----------



## Recal (Jul 4, 2007)

The boyfriend should be locked up for the rest of his life.  Taking advantage of a young girl barely into her teens, using her lack of experience and self-esteem against her, manipulating her into killing her family...

There are no words to describe sick fucks like him.

The girl elicits a little more of my sympathy, but not much.  She obviously had self-esteem issues, but _nothing_ excuses her conduct.  Nothing.

Jeez... this post just knocked my faith in humanity down another couple of notches.


----------



## Aldrick (Jul 4, 2007)

Deidaraftw said:


> Wow, i don't know what problems she and her boyfriend hand but they should rot and die in jail. Killing her family and she slitting her brothers throat when he was pleading for his life? No being like that deserves to live.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Let's compare Naruto to real life.

Anyway, I support the death penalty for the guy.


----------



## Pilaf (Jul 4, 2007)

Why? Hasn't there been enough killing. Can't we administer justice without taking lives?


----------



## Bass (Jul 4, 2007)

> The accused testified that she discussed various strategies with Steinke, such as making the deaths look like a murder-suicide or striking their heads while they slept then burning the house down.
> 
> *She said she never took those conversations seriously, in part because all her friends talked like that.*



WTF!? 


What kind of friends are those?


----------



## WILD CARD (Jul 4, 2007)

This is sick the thing that got me was not only that guy killin her parents and accepting it but the fact that she stabbed her 8 year old brother who was pleading. I say the guy is either executed or life imprisonment, I htae these people.


----------



## Aldrick (Jul 4, 2007)

> Why? Hasn't there been enough killing. Can't we administer justice without taking lives?



No.

HUR HUR HUR GET THAR ELECTRIC INJECTION CHAIR

What are you going to do? Lock him in a boring building for life?

Death by Brick, Crowbar, Vinegar, Honey and Bees should be introduced.


----------



## fghj (Jul 4, 2007)

Bass said:


> WTF!?
> 
> 
> What kind of friends are those?


----------



## adil (Jul 4, 2007)

woah.. this is hard to think about. that poor little boy...  . She'll be feeling so guilty and sick at herself.  that's good !


----------



## Aokiji (Jul 4, 2007)

Does someone have a rope. I think these guys should hang around.


----------



## Arios (Jul 4, 2007)

Wow 

That's pretty sick....escpecially the way she described her brother.  She's sure gonna feel pretty shitty about it for quite a while.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 4, 2007)

AshCrestedHeart said:


> Article Link
> 
> First off, who let's their 13-year old kid date a 23 year-old?



I'm pretty sure the parents are dead because they didn't allow their 13 year old to date the 23 year old


----------



## Purgatory (Jul 4, 2007)

I must say, I wasn't horrified by this, but I would've done without the actual reading of how she killed her brother. Amazing how "love" can seem to a young girl, not knowing that she's being taken advantage of, whether it's sexual abuse, or something as atrocious as this. But what are you going to do with fucked up people like her?


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jul 4, 2007)

"Galashan reported that the girl looked much like a normal teen during her testimony,* as opposed to the "goth" look she had at the time of the killings.*"

Is this going to be some kind of a new stereotype for goths now? Well as if it wasn't already (I think). That's not right! But yea, this story is pretty much fucked up. To be manipulated so easily like that just because he's your "boyfriend". Pretty pathetic and weak in my eyes.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 4, 2007)

Child should be executed, I hate spoilt shits like that ''My parents feed me but because they don't aprove of my relationship with someone 10 years older than me I hate them and I want them dead''

You get fuckers that think like that but she actually went through with it, killing her younger brother. I don't see why she should continue to breath to be honest. A waste of space, air and food.


----------



## Marl (Jul 4, 2007)

That's sad. Part of me feels incredibly sorry for the girl, and part of me thinks she's incredibly... eugh.

You do not kill family members. Especially not little brothers or sisters. Just NO.


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Jul 4, 2007)

They should both die together in some kind of poetic way.


----------



## tinhamodic (Jul 4, 2007)

I hope the devil collect their souls quick. Suffer for an eternity scumbags!


----------



## fghj (Jul 4, 2007)

I only feel respect for her.


----------



## matsuo (Jul 4, 2007)

Oh, another easily manipulated loli?
No, just a lying cow.


----------



## molten (Jul 4, 2007)

I really wished I didn't read it. Wtf, first a 13 year old dating a 23 year old is just screwed. Then they had sex. 

Wtf, has the 23 year old guy no life or maybe his just a loser. Then he goes and kill her family. Thats just wrong, what right does he have. 

Man, I hope these sick people get locked up for the rest of their damned life.


----------



## Purgatory (Jul 4, 2007)

Jio said:


> Child should be executed, I hate spoilt shits like that ''My parents feed me but because they don't aprove of my relationship with someone 10 years older than me I hate them and I want them dead''
> 
> You get fuckers that think like that but she actually went through with it, killing her younger brother. I don't see why she should continue to breath to be honest. A waste of space, air and food.



You forgot to mention the part where she was also a waste of cum.


----------



## Ichiban-nin (Jul 4, 2007)

She'll end up suffering a worse life than Sasuke ever could. Let her live with what she's done, that punishment is good enough. Why date a 23 year old in the first place??? One of the many twisted facets of love.


----------



## Jaejoong (Jul 4, 2007)

Stupid lolis and their pedo counterparts.


----------



## Purgatory (Jul 4, 2007)

Ichiban-nin said:


> She'll end up suffering a worse life than Sasuke ever could. Let her live with what she's done, that punishment is good enough. Why date a 23 year old in the first place??? One of the many twisted facets of love.



Well, we know that she DOESN'T lack hatred.


----------



## Deidara (Jul 4, 2007)

Generally I don?t support death penalty ... BUT...

I?m having a hard time feeling "sorry" for such a fucking piece of
living shit. Stabbing parents is a crime almost beyond any description,
but killing off a 8-year-old child is something different.

I don?t really care if she is 13. She deservers living hell for what she did.
Honestly, I?m not a nice person. But KILLING CHILDREN IS JUST WRONG.
There?s nothing more about it.

When a small boy BEGS for his life, you have to be a ( theres no curse-word for that kind of person ) to actually GO ON and slit his throat.

One time a father forbid her 16-year-old daughter to date ME, and I
was 20 at that time, but HELL. I can understand that guy.
If I would be a daddy, I would NEVER EVER allow my daughter to date
a guy who?s 10 years older than her.

Whatever, I?m just speechless to something like that. 
You?re mentally defective if you CAN do something like that.


----------



## Master Knight DH (Jul 4, 2007)

Oh my God!

The whole thing is just sick. The 13-year-old girl stabbing her younger brother just out of fear of somebody she made the choice to have sex with in the first place?

I can't honestly say I'm a fan of relationships where the guy is older and more "mature." I'm not. And I even prefer girls to be a bit older than me, despite being initially scared that my own youngest child status (yes, I'm a "baby of the family" as one might put it) would cause people to get the impression that I somehow like being nagged. What the problem of that girl stabbing her own younger brother really does is show how God awful such relationships can get. I mean, HELLO? I have 3 sisters, all older than me, and no brothers. I can easily feel like the joke of my gender sometimes because of it. As far as I'm concerned, that boy shouldn't have died, period.

The girl even worse than a RL version of Itachi? Heh. I didn't know that was even possible. Itachi has friggin' Tsukuyomi. Causing the same torturous experience at least half a million times, literally........that's just cruel, albeit expected.


----------



## adenator (Jul 4, 2007)

What the F**k ... that is some pretty f**ked up shit


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 4, 2007)

It is always a sad thing when older guys get in the heads of young girls. This has got to be the worst case I have read regarding this kind of situation. I feel so sorry for the younger brother and parents.

I know that they are gone now but I seriously want to know why the parents didn't do more about this p*d*p**** that was interested in their daughter.


----------



## Freiza (Jul 4, 2007)

m: "I don't wanna die yet  I'm too young!"
23 Year old: Die bitch die!*slices*
Tiny Tim: *gurgle gurgle*


like wow, WTF? 13 year old with a 23 year old?

damn, and her friends talk like that?

damn that marylin manson


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Jul 4, 2007)

My god. This is just SICK. That girl is just fucked up.


----------



## bebopbountyhead (Jul 4, 2007)

HAHAHAHAHA!  Sorry, but I'm laughing bout it.  It sucks, yeah, but that's what that goth gets.  "I hate my family, I wanna kill them."  Well, she doesn't really deserve it and it's not really her fault either.  She was completely manipulated by this guy.  She was only 13, which means she was probably extremely confused as to what to do.  She "loved" him so she thought she had to do anything for him.  This guy is a monster.  Not that I'm judging him.  He probably had pretty bad mental problems if he took "I wanna kill my family" literally.


----------



## meatballs2007 (Jul 4, 2007)

They should be thrown in jail and ass mutilated for the rest of their lives.

EDIT:  You suck bebop! Blow it out your ear!


----------



## Valentine ♥ (Jul 4, 2007)

Wow...how weak is that? Stab your own brother 'cause your boyfriend told you to? Meh...


----------



## Birkin (Jul 4, 2007)

Jesus Fucking Christ.

8 year old brother. That's just sad. TO HELL WITH THIS RETARDED STEINKE PERSON!!

KAAAAMEEEEHAAAAMEEEEHAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bebopbountyhead (Jul 4, 2007)

meatballs2007 said:


> They should be thrown in jail and ass mutilated for the rest of their lives.
> 
> EDIT:  You suck bebop! Blow it out your ear!



Blow it out my ear?  Hmm, that's a strange one.  I was just changing between what I think and what the average 'fan user thinks.  Well, I guess I'll go and try to "blow it out my ear."


----------



## Aiee! (Jul 4, 2007)

What a fucking retard. Why would she listen to the guy? o-O God damn stupid people...


----------



## Master Knight DH (Jul 4, 2007)

bebopbountyhead said:


> HAHAHAHAHA!  Sorry, but I'm laughing bout it.  It sucks, yeah, but that's what that goth gets.  "I hate my family, I wanna kill them."  Well, she doesn't really deserve it and it's not really her fault either.  She was completely manipulated by this guy.  She was only 13, which means she was probably extremely confused as to what to do.  She "loved" him so she thought she had to do anything for him.  This guy is a monster.  Not that I'm judging him.  He probably had pretty bad mental problems if he took "I wanna kill my family" literally.



There was no excuse to attack the poor boy. I mean, WHAT THE HELL DID HE DO ANYWAY? He was only 8, and a younger sibling at that. I was unbelievably immature myself at the age of 13, and despite or maybe even because of it, I feel better about girls slightly older than me--which for the record is when they'd be more trouble for me to manipulate than any other age range--and I also happen to be an avid NaruHina supporter. What's to stop the boy from being a better person if that was the problem?


----------



## illyana (Jul 4, 2007)

*is shocked* That's just terrible.
I mean she stabbed her 7 year old brother, as much as I hate my sisters at times I wouldn't stab them.
Sick people, but really I blame her boyfriend she was vulnerable and got munipulated by someone she thought she 'loved'.


----------



## kulgan18 (Jul 4, 2007)

> The accused testified that she discussed various strategies with Steinke, such as making the deaths look like a murder-suicide or striking their heads while they slept then burning the house down.
> 
> She said she never took those conversations seriously, in part because all her friends talked like that.


I want to know who the hells talks like that, are all her friends from a mental institution or something?.

Am sorry but you just dont about killing your family like is a normal thing, and then you dont just stab your brother because somebody told you...
No this was not just some normal girl that got into a bad relationship, she had problems to begin with.

EDIT: well i think i know why the hell all her friends talk like that and why kind of thing she was into before.


> Galashan reported that the girl looked much like a normal teen during her testimony, a*s opposed to the "goth" look she had at the time of the killings.*



If you are blaming this into letting a 23 yrd date a 13 yrd, may as well blame the goth culture.


----------



## bebopbountyhead (Jul 4, 2007)

Master Knight DH said:


> There was no excuse to attack the poor boy. I mean, WHAT THE HELL DID HE DO ANYWAY? He was only 8, and a younger sibling at that. I was unbelievably immature myself at the age of 13, and despite or maybe even because of it, I feel better about girls slightly older than me--which for the record is when they'd be more trouble for me to manipulate than any other age range--and I also happen to be an avid NaruHina supporter. What's to stop the boy from being a better person if that was the problem?



She was a goth.  They're obsessed with the whole morbid aspect of life and so her and her friends would talk bout stuff like that.  I'm sure that she never truly considered actually carrying it out.  The other thing is that she's a young girl, and young girls often get confused in the love department.  

Then there was this obviously fucked-up guy who was having sex with a 13 year old and taking "I want my family dead" seriously.  I can't even see how you guys are blaming her.  

Sure, she didn't show the best judgement and sure she was a whiny little white girl, but her mind wasn't completely developed as far as judgement and problem solving goes.

Now, I'm sure you guys'll say "oh, well when I was 13 I would know better," but I think that that's a bit of an elitist view.  It's like saying that you would have performed better than a soldier who died in battle.  You don't know the specific circunstances, so don't act like you do.

P.S. not trying to attack you.  I'm just speaking of the users generally.


----------



## Ember* (Jul 4, 2007)

That is just sick, her own flesh and blood, just because her bf told her to, what an idiot


----------



## Sub-Zero (Jul 4, 2007)

@13 yo girl:  *Gurgle* *Gurgle*
Remember that, bitch!


----------



## bebopbountyhead (Jul 4, 2007)

kulgan18 said:


> I want to know who the hells talks like that, are all his friends from a mental institution or something?.
> 
> Am sorry but you just dont about killing your family like is a normal thing, and then you dont just stab your brother because somebody told you...
> No this was not just some normal girl that got into a bad relationship, she had problems to begin with.
> ...



Nah, I'd say that her friends are just goth.  Sure, to the family-lovers out there this seems crazy, but not everyone loves their mommy like you do.  Not trying to seem ascendant, btw.  Umm... back on track.  Like I said, this was a stupid misunderstanding between a manipulated 13 y/o and a disturbed 23 y/o.  I agree that it's probably not the parents fault at all, though.


----------



## Juelz2713 (Jul 4, 2007)

Terrible, truly terrible what has this world come to?


----------



## Casyle (Jul 4, 2007)

Pardon my French, but what kinda sick fuck is this girl and her friends, that they normally talk about how to commit murders and get away with it!?


----------



## Master Knight DH (Jul 4, 2007)

bebopbountyhead said:


> She was a goth.  They're obsessed with the whole morbid aspect of life and so her and her friends would talk bout stuff like that.  I'm sure that she never truly considered actually carrying it out.  The other thing is that she's a young girl, and young girls often get confused in the love department.
> 
> Then there was this obviously fucked-up guy who was having sex with a 13 year old and taking "I want my family dead" seriously.  I can't even see how you guys are blaming her.
> 
> ...



"The accused testified that she discussed various strategies with Steinke, such as making the deaths look like a murder-suicide or striking their heads while they slept then burning the house down."

"Evidence presented Friday showed that Steinke and the accused discussed a plan by email to kill her family, about a month before the murders."

Tell me now it wasn't serious.

As for me being apparently elitist, I was saying that she had no right to kill the boy. My guess as to why she even wanted him dead is that she thought the boy was a brat. That is no excuse to kill him. AT ALL. I agree with the comment that it can be elitism, but in my case, I'm stating that I was highly immature and I hinted that I have a manipulative side. I'm also pissed because the 8-year-old was helplessly killed.


----------



## kulgan18 (Jul 4, 2007)

bebopbountyhead said:


> She was a goth.  They're obsessed with the whole morbid aspect of life and so her and her friends would talk bout stuff like that.  I'm sure that she never truly considered actually carrying it out.  The other thing is that she's a young girl, and young girls often get confused in the love department.
> 
> Then there was this obviously fucked-up guy who was having sex with a 13 year old and taking "I want my family dead" seriously.  *I can't even see how you guys are blaming her.  *
> 
> ...



Do you really think she was must not be blamed at all?
And well, talking about killing your own family casually?, is pretty fuck'd up, if you are gonna blame this entirely on the boyfriend you can argue that the entire blame for this is the goth culture, which doesnt seem really fair at all. I've known goth people and they are not all unbalanced people like this girl and her friends. Every single participant has something to blame including the parents that let her be part of that.

No am sorry but if it was a 13 yrd old boy, almost nobody would be saying "ohh poor boy", is always the case of boy killers where people talk about judging them as adults, every single time.
But i wouldnt worry about the girl because i bet the judge feel sorry when she was crying, and her lawyer will put the entire blame on her BF, she will just have a slap in the wrist am sure.

She stabbed her own brother, thats where her responsability lies.

As a side note this kind of reminds the of the killing of Bobby Kent. You may remember that case from the movie "BULLY" of Larry Clark.

Do you really think immaturity can be used as an excuse in this case? In the bobby kent case you have the same scenario of moronic kids that talked about killing somebody and then they actually do it, including some of them that were "pressured" into doing it. 
A 18 yrd could be just as immature as a 13 yrd but he would get the worse possible sentence possible. 

Mind you some of them got LIFE in prison...Do you really think is fair?




> Nah, I'd say that her friends are just goth. Sure, to the family-lovers out there this seems crazy, but not everyone loves their mommy like you do. Not trying to seem ascendant, btw. Umm... back on track. Like I said, this was a stupid misunderstanding between a manipulated 13 y/o and a disturbed 23 y/o. I agree that it's probably not the parents fault at all, though.



LOL yes just because i dont talk about murdering them with my friends i must be a family loving guy. Excuse me do you know me at all?  k then.

I have nothing against the goth culture, but some people need to stay the fuck away from it, including many teenagers. They just arent ready for it yet.


----------



## The_Unforgiven (Jul 4, 2007)

Well, talk about obedient bitches that deserve the judgement of Kira-sama. Someone post her name so that she can be judged.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#295 (Jul 4, 2007)

I don't understand how you could kill your family and your little brother. I mean, killing your parents is bad enough, but killing your 8-year-old brother even when he was begging for his life? This just comes to show that we live in a sick world and we share it with sick people. No one should get away with that.


----------



## Razza (Jul 4, 2007)

A pedo and his slut girlfriend decide to kill said girlfriends family.

Rape him up the ass then give him the chair. Send her to jail for the rest of her long life.



> She was a goth. They're obsessed with the whole morbid aspect of life and so her and her friends would talk bout stuff like that. I'm sure that she never truly considered actually carrying it out. The other thing is that she's a young girl, and young girls often get confused in the love department.
> 
> Then there was this obviously fucked-up guy who was having sex with a 13 year old and taking "I want my family dead" seriously. I can't even see how you guys are blaming her.
> 
> ...



Yah, I can see the whole psycology thing except for the not knowing better. 13 isnt young as you think. And Killing is generally considered BAD no matter what age you are.


----------



## Altron (Jul 4, 2007)

This is why the guys my sister brings over i watch, my sister is 15 and i mark everyguy she brings in. Hell now i know that if they do something i will hunt them down like dogs. Though my condolences go out to this family, this is just horrible and in reality the 13 year old girl can't get executed i mean if America executed a 13 year old girl today, everybody in the world would be pleading to spare her life and even condemn america even more than when Iran hung that girl and those two gay 15 year old boys. The boyfriend on the other hand i do not care and i hope he gets the death penalty. Lethal inject? No go back to the Electric Chair or better yet *Ship his ass to china and let China take care of it, They have no problems executing someone and they can do it right when he steps off the plane in secret, then send the bullet bill to his family*


----------



## Gunners (Jul 4, 2007)

Yeah I am gonna be low and use this incident to prove my point on a subject. Why adults should not date minors, because shit like this has a greater chance of occuring. Adults can manipulate the actions of a child. Whilst she is a sick little murdering fuck if she wasn't dating this guy she would have probably grown out of this stupidity. He further steered her down the wrong path in life before she could find shit out for herself.


----------



## fghj (Jul 4, 2007)

Why is it worse the 8 yo got killed than that his parents did?


----------



## Gunners (Jul 4, 2007)

> Why is it worse the 8 yo got killed than that his parents did?


Are you serious with the question?


----------



## Amethyst Grave (Jul 4, 2007)

AshCrestedHeart said:


> First off, who let's their 13-year old kid date a 23 year-old?



Just what I was about to say.

And also, what kind of friends does that crazy girl _have _---they like to talk about killing people...as if it's normal? What the hell.


----------



## Naida (Jul 4, 2007)

Sad, sad things happen in the world today.

No matter how pissed off I got with my family, I still wouldn't _kill_ them. They're my freaking _family_, you don't get any more than one of those.


----------



## Circe (Jul 4, 2007)

> She said she never took those conversations seriously, in part because all her friends talked like that.


Da fux is this? 

Are they mad? They clearly must be! I could never.......


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 4, 2007)

Jesus Christs whats up with children these days. I mean seriously, don't people have their own will or common sense? I realize shes only thirteen but I remember I would NEVER do something like that when I was thirteen. I thought that family would stick together no matter what. I guess thats how much the world is changing.


----------



## LittleBlondePunk (Jul 4, 2007)

what the hell? Some sick ass weirdo's... Anyway, if your boyfriend says he loves you, and to stab someone, he probably doesnt love you.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 4, 2007)

What kind of fucked up bitch is this woman? I remeber being 13 and was never that stupid. The bitch is lying to save her own skin. I hope they both go down and get what they deserve in prison.


----------



## King Speed (Jul 4, 2007)

> She told the court her younger brother pleaded for his life, saying: "I'm scared. I'm too young to die."
> 
> After she stabbed her brother, the girl said Steinke slit his throat while she looked away.
> 
> "He was gurgling," she testified.



This is just fucking sick. That guy needs to be fucking killed, while the girl should rot away in prison.


----------



## fghj (Jul 4, 2007)

This thread is worthless without pics.


----------



## Namicho (Jul 4, 2007)

Geez, a 23-year-old? Isn't that illegal or something? I think the proper term is p*d*p****!


----------



## Sasori (Jul 4, 2007)

Tragic.

If the girl isn't lying of course.


----------



## thedisturbedone (Jul 4, 2007)

Nytorious said:


> Holy shit thats more fucked up than transexual-amputee-watersport-shitfest orgy in a pig farm with toilet seats!
> 
> Oh and they should both be executed for doing that. It's impossible to defend yourself against such a crime unless you were a . . . no, there just isnt an excuse.



Why thank you Ny, for putting that horrible image into my mind.

But to get to the point. I know I always step up and defend the kid in the articles but theres NOTHING in this story that can make me feel sorry for her, you NEVER, EVER kill your family caused your boyfriend tells you too. Couldnt it have occured to her that she was being used? And I wish the parents had taken more action than to just disapprove, maybe then this would have never happend. But that girl is so stupid, I cant even believe it.


----------



## Master Knight DH (Jul 4, 2007)

To expand on this, the girl is marrying her boyfriend.

Time to go WTF right now.


----------



## Immortal Flame (Jul 4, 2007)

This is madness. 

Killing her brother just because the boyfriend said so? That's just f'n crazy. That teenage girl deserves a good smack on the head and some common sense.


----------



## M E L O D Y (Jul 4, 2007)

jesus.... and this girl is my age O________O;;;;


----------



## AmigoOne (Jul 4, 2007)

Dumb bitch


----------



## Theoneandonlyme (Jul 4, 2007)

ewww.wrong


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jul 4, 2007)

Ugh, why do I always think that there is nothing else in this world that can sicken me? Holy crap, brother AND parents...and really, the only reason given for her hating them was that they didn't approve of her boyfriend? Well, considering this, it seems they didn't disapprove strongly enough, damn.


----------



## dummy plug (Jul 4, 2007)

bloody psycho dates a minor then kills her family, oh dear


----------



## King Speed (Jul 4, 2007)

Master Knight DH said:


> To expand on this, the girl is marrying her boyfriend.
> 
> Time to go WTF right now.



this bitch is just plain stupid... at first i thought she killed her brohter to save her own ass, like a coward, but now i think she's just gone insane.


----------



## jpalacio (Jul 4, 2007)

shit mother fuker that is so wrong


----------



## muishot (Jul 5, 2007)

All I have to say is "For every choice a consequence" (fable).  You make that choice you better be prepare to face the consequences.  That is my principle of life.


----------



## Bro Tai Jr. (Jul 5, 2007)

_"I'm scared. I'm too young to die." _

That's bullshit.
An 8-year-old wouldn't fucking say that if he were about to die.


----------



## Master Knight DH (Jul 5, 2007)

Bro Tai Jr. said:


> _"I'm scared. I'm too young to die." _
> 
> That's bullshit.
> An 8-year-old wouldn't fucking say that if he were about to die.



So why would the girl lie if it would just work against her?

It's not implausible for an 8-year-old, and a younger sibling at that, to say that anyway.


----------



## Adonis (Jul 5, 2007)

Why do some of you keep trying to tie this into Naruto?

Geez, get a fucking life.


----------



## Bro Tai Jr. (Jul 5, 2007)

Master Knight DH said:


> So why would the girl lie if it would just work against her?
> 
> It's not implausible for an 8-year-old, and a younger sibling at that, to say that anyway.



How the fuck would it work against her?
It's a sympathy act.


----------



## BigGameJuice! (Jul 5, 2007)

Jesus Christ, why would that girl even listen to him.


----------



## Asuma: Konoha's Blade (Jul 5, 2007)

NF is the home of WTF disturbing stories. I feel sick. She had no reason to kill her brother, and she should sit in jail until she's dead. Same with that disgusting man who dated the girl, killed her parents, and had sex with her. I feel so sick, but the innocent eight year old kid is who we should all feel pity for.


----------



## fennixfire (Jul 5, 2007)

Kill the asshole and the stupid bitch. Or if you can't kill the bitch, lock her up for life. Do it now. We can't waste any time. I can't feel any sympathy, even if she is only 13.


----------



## Homura (Jul 5, 2007)

Guess if her boyfriend told her to jump off....you know what, nevermind. She's just dumb...


----------



## Red (Jul 5, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



_*What

The 

Flying

Fuck.*_


----------



## Master Knight DH (Jul 5, 2007)

Bro Tai Jr. said:


> How the fuck would it work against her?
> It's a sympathy act.



......now that I think about it, I think you're right. But it does prove she's a lying cow as somebody called her earlier.



BigGameJuice! said:


> Jesus Christ, why would that girl even listen to him.



Because she's shallow. Shallow girls like the bad boys for one pathetic reason or another.



Asuma: Konoha's Blade said:


> NF is the home of WTF disturbing stories. I feel sick. She had no reason to kill her brother, and she should sit in jail until she's dead. Same with that disgusting man who dated the girl, killed her parents, and had sex with her. I feel so sick, but the innocent eight year old kid is who we should all feel pity for.



Now you tell me the story is disturbing. Although the kid being killed over an adult matter shows how little regard there is about whether or not kids should see it in the first place. But his being killed was just wrong to begin with. And I already feel sorry for the kid. In fact, I'm pissed that he was killed. But at least we can use this BS to show how stupid shallow girls can get.



fennixfire said:


> Kill the asshole and the stupid bitch. Or if you can't kill the bitch, lock her up for life. Do it now. We can't waste any time. I can't feel any sympathy, even if she is only 13.



I can't feel sympathy for either of them either. She chose to have sex with the guy, she chose to allow her younger brother to be killed, and she chose to still be married to the bastard.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 5, 2007)

> To expand on this, the girl is marrying her boyfriend.
> 
> Time to go WTF right now.


You know what, I would just kill the boy freind and make her watch the video of it, then throw her in a cell for life, stupid bitch. How can she show remorse when she is laughin and happy at their future marrige. 

Silly bitch.


----------



## fghj (Jul 5, 2007)

From wiki:


> ​According to friends of Jasmine, who was in grade seven,[10] Jasmine's parents had grounded her for dating Steinke, due in part to the age disparity.[11] Her friends had also criticized the relationship, but the couple continued dating regardless.[11] Shortly after Richardson's arrest, Steinke asked her to marry him, and she agreed.[12]
> 
> According to friends of Steinke, he told them he thought he was a 300-year-old werewolf.[13] He allegedly told his friends that he liked the taste of blood, and wore a small vial of blood around his neck.[14] He also had a user account at the VampireFreaks.com web site.[15] Jasmine also had a page at the same site, leading to speculation they met there.[16] However, later, an acquaintance of Steinke said the couple actually met at a punk rock show in early 2006.[17]


At least she's cute.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Jul 5, 2007)

Byakuya said:


> The girl must be a retarded shithead, she should be locked up for the rest of her life.


Because as a thirteen-year-old girl, she was coerced by a 23-year-old she believed she loved into doing something that horrified her?


----------



## raibbhani (Jul 5, 2007)

LOLZ!!  CUTE and Kill her own family cuz sum psycho ass boyfriend told her. maybe that gurl on drugs.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 5, 2007)

> Because as a thirteen-year-old girl, she was coerced by a 23-year-old she believed she loved into doing something that horrified her?


Yeah that is about right. At the age of 13 I remember having more sense than that, the people I knew at age 13 have more sense than that. 13 year olds I know have more sense than that.


----------



## Loki (Jul 5, 2007)

oh man 


8 year and dah to die like that ...wheres this world goin to


----------



## Aldrick (Jul 5, 2007)

Master Knight DH said:


> To expand on this, the girl is marrying her boyfriend.
> 
> Time to go WTF right now.



The more I think about it, the more I like the idea of sneaking up behind both of them with a metal pole in hand and delivering beatdown.

Because the beatdown must be delivered.


----------



## Saosin (Jul 5, 2007)

... *What the fuck?*

I don't even know what else to say.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Jul 5, 2007)

Jio said:


> Yeah that is about right. At the age of 13 I remember having more sense than that, the people I knew at age 13 have more sense than that. 13 year olds I know have more sense than that.


You did?  Congratulations.  Unfortunately, 13-year-olds tend to be very dependent, and if they don't feel safe with their parents, they tend to turn to another source to look up to... cue 23-year-old boyfriend.


----------



## Anjo (Jul 5, 2007)

*Shakes her head*..That 'Gargling little brother' part made me not EVER want to kill my OWN brother.....I'm scared and the images in my head are making me wana break down..


----------



## Gunners (Jul 5, 2007)

> You did? Congratulations. Unfortunately, 13-year-olds tend to be very dependent, and if they don't feel safe with their parents, they tend to turn to another source to look up to... cue 23-year-old boyfriend.



Yeah when I was 13 years old I was dependent on my parents. The thing is most people, no matter how dependent they are on someone, wouldn't commit cold murder for that person.

She is a selfish idiot. 13 year olds that would act in that way are selfish idiots also. 

With this situation it isn't that she felt unsafe with her parents anyway. She just thought they were ruining her life by not allowing her to go out with her boyfreind. Killing someone to get what you want is what some adults do and they are mentally ill. The girl killed to get what she wanted, she is mentally ill.

A 13 year old slitting the throat of her 8 year old brother when he begged for mercy is not normal behaviour, it is idiotic. It shows a lack of basic morals.


----------



## Gator (Jul 5, 2007)

13 year olds are evry influencable, whether by their parents, or friends or in this case the boyfriend. I'm guessin she had this lil fight with her parents about seeing this 23 year old sick fuck, and thinking "omfg i hate my parents" real quickly, while she doesnt even know what she's thinking, she search for love outside the house, finds it with that fuckin retard and forgets all about her love for her family, untill it hits her and they are dead. Plus addin the factor she cant think logically and is probably very dumb.

Sigh, her parents should have keep a better eye on her, not saying its their fault, but ya can't allow ya 13 year old daughter seeing a fuckin 23 year old p*d*p****, thats wrong.

Poor lil bro


----------



## Anjo (Jul 5, 2007)

I know....That poor little kid didn't even get laid yet..


----------



## MS81 (Jul 5, 2007)

shit is sad if you ask me.


----------



## Nikky (Jul 5, 2007)

Whaz teh wurld come to?
Wat the hell is wrong with this picture?
I'd nevah date a 23 yr old thaz crazy.
(I wouldnt date one now! Ima only 13 and I have more sense then that!)
Or kill my little brother.
Makes me sad.
Does it say anyting bout drug use?


----------



## AshCrestedHeart (Jul 5, 2007)

nope...I think the 23 year old was just really messed up...possible on drugs...and the girl was just a dumb ass


----------



## navyfish (Jul 5, 2007)

Wow, wth...that's just wrong. First off, a 10-year age gap? That's just a no especially when the girl is still a juvi. Even the girls I know (17 or older), limit the age gap to at least 5 years. Secondly, watching your bf kill your own family right in front of your eyes? Hell, she probably had time to call the cops when he was fighting with her parents. I hope she lives to regret it so she can realize what type of person she is.


----------



## Master Knight DH (Jul 5, 2007)

navyfish said:


> Wow, wth...that's just wrong. First off, a 10-year age gap? That's just a no especially when the girl is still a juvi. Even the girls I know (17 or older), limit the age gap to at least 5 years. Secondly, watching your bf kill your own family right in front of your eyes? Hell, she probably had time to call the cops when he was fighting with her parents. I hope she lives to regret it so she can realize what type of person she is.



Come to think of it, she must have told the guy her home address so that the guy could even be at the crime scene in the first place.

Let's face it: she had willingly caused the death of her parents AND her brother. I'm surprised people even go against me for complaining about this issue, instead of the murderers for what they had done.


----------



## BloodFang (Jul 5, 2007)

Why would you want to kill your OWN parents and your (possibly) hated brother?
She must be twisted in the head to wish that upon anyone.And yes I wish that upon my headteacher but my headteacher isn't human.


----------



## Totitos (Jul 5, 2007)

WTF She killed his brother.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 5, 2007)

I want a bat...  And I want it *NOW. * 

That lil BITCH. I swear, Vampirefreaks is a source of PAIN AND DISGRACE for the world. My friend meet a boy from there and, you know what happened? She got pregnant and the fucking guy left her, "my emo life is not for parenting". And If I remember correctly, one of the shooter from the School Masacres had a site there too. I just.... HATE THAT FUCKING SITE. 

And she will MARRY the bastard??? Please... please... just give me a bat and 5 minutes with her... I promise not to kill her.... I just want to break some arms and legs... is that much to ask? Because I want her to live and comite Seppuku...


----------



## Aldrick (Jul 5, 2007)

As I said before, the beatdown must be delivered.

I'm worried that today's punishments aren't tough enough.

Bring back the whip.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Jul 6, 2007)

Jio said:


> Yeah when I was 13 years old I was dependent on my parents. The thing is most people, no matter how dependent they are on someone, wouldn't commit cold murder for that person.


And she DIDN'T.  Did you actually read the article?  She refused to kill him.



> She is a selfish idiot. 13 year olds that would act in that way are selfish idiots also.


REALLY.  How many 13-year-olds do you know who _aren't_ selfish idiots?
More importantly, why is being a selfish idiot when you're 13 suddenly worthy of spending your entire life locked up?



> With this situation it isn't that she felt unsafe with her parents anyway. She just thought they were ruining her life by not allowing her to go out with her boyfreind. Killing someone to get what you want is what some adults do and they are mentally ill. The girl killed to get what she wanted, she is mentally ill.


The boyfriend killed them, and he clearly is mentally ill.  The girl, on the other hand, was scared and 13.



> A 13 year old slitting the throat of her 8 year old brother when he begged for mercy is not normal behaviour, it is idiotic. It shows a lack of basic morals.


DID.  YOU.  READ.  THE.  ARTICLE.
She didn't do that. He did.


----------



## bebopbountyhead (Jul 6, 2007)

kulgan18 said:


> Do you really think she was must not be blamed at all?
> And well, talking about killing your own family casually?, is pretty fuck'd up, if you are gonna blame this entirely on the boyfriend you can argue that the entire blame for this is the goth culture, which doesnt seem really fair at all. I've known goth people and they are not all unbalanced people like this girl and her friends. Every single participant has something to blame including the parents that let her be part of that.
> 
> No am sorry but if it was a 13 yrd old boy, almost nobody would be saying "ohh poor boy", is always the case of boy killers where people talk about judging them as adults, every single time.
> ...




Now, I know that this is a strange example, but have you ever seen American Beauty?  That girl talked about killing her family with no intention of doing it.  Plus, you don't even know what she said.  Also, it's alot harder to get people to understand that you're joking when you type something.  I just think that you all, not knowing exactly what happened, shouldn't pass judgement on anybody in the story.  She could have been laughing every time she said that stuff.  He could have been completely insane.  He thought that he was a 300 y/o werewolf.  The parents could have been doing tons of stuff to keep them apart.  

Btw, I was trying to say that just because you've never thought about killing your family doesn't mean it's wrong or strange.  You aren't the ruler by which we are measured.

When it comes to the whole guy girl thing, I don't know why you are putting that in your reply to me.  I would be saying the same about a guy.


----------



## bebopbountyhead (Jul 6, 2007)

Itachi_The_Dark said:


> Why would you want to kill your OWN parents and your (possibly) hated brother?
> She must be twisted in the head to wish that upon anyone.And yes I wish that upon my headteacher but my headteacher isn't human.



Well, you sure seem like quite the debator.  I mean, you must debate other people alla the time.  You're just making yourself look dumb, to put it bluntly.


----------



## Master Knight DH (Jul 6, 2007)

Vash said:


> And she DIDN'T.  Did you actually read the article?  She refused to kill him.



She definitely wanted him dead anyway.



Vash said:


> REALLY.  How many 13-year-olds do you know who _aren't_ selfish idiots?
> More importantly, why is being a selfish idiot when you're 13 suddenly worthy of spending your entire life locked up?



She allowed her helpless younger brother to be killed, and even tried to personally do so herself. Does that sound like that's just teenager behavior?



Vash said:


> The boyfriend killed them, and he clearly is mentally ill.  The girl, on the other hand, was scared and 13.



The boyfriend wasn't plagued with loneliness. The girl wasn't scared, and even chose to marry the bastard.



Vash said:


> DID.  YOU.  READ.  THE.  ARTICLE.
> She didn't do that. He did.



Does it even matter? She attacked her helpless little brother, period. She's the worst sort of a failure at being an older sibling.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Jul 6, 2007)

Master Knight DH said:


> She definitely wanted him dead anyway.


This judging from the fact that she was scared as all hell to stab him, was coerced into it, and then was so horrified she refused to kill him?



> She allowed her helpless younger brother to be killed, and even tried to personally do so herself. Does that sound like that's just teenager behavior?


It's scared little kid behavior.  Someone ten years older than you, who is important to you, has just killed your parents in cold blood.  You're horrified, in absolute shock, and somewhat fearing for your own safety.  Can you expect any reaction besides absolute obedience?  He says stab your brother, you stab your brother.  He says bake a cherry pie, you bake a cherry pie.  He says jump off the roof, you jump off the fucking roof.



> The boyfriend wasn't plagued with loneliness. The girl wasn't scared, and even chose to marry the bastard.


SHE'S THIRTEEN.  Believe it or not, kids who want to rebel against their parents are extremely easy to brainwash.  Guess what happened to her.



> Does it even matter? She attacked her helpless little brother, period. She's the worst sort of a failure at being an older sibling.


And if she hadn't... he would have killed him anyway, and quite possibly turned on her.  At the point where she stabs her brother, she is essentially a hostage.  She doesn't have much choice but to do what she's told.


----------



## SPN (Jul 6, 2007)

Young girls can be quite naive, it's rather sad.

If I hated my family as much as she apparently did I would take my own life, no need to bring other people's lives into that shit. Hope they both enjoy their lives at "pound me in the ass prison"


----------



## LunarMoon (Jul 6, 2007)

Vash said:


> This judging from the fact that she was scared as all hell to stab him, was coerced into it, and then was so horrified she refused to kill him?



She was found kissing and laughing with her boyfriend two hours after the murder. She didn't seem incredibly scared or guilty to me; in fact she seemed quite happy just a bit afterwards. I know people who wouldn't recover that quickly after a bad purchase, never even mind the fact that she plans to happily marry her so called coercer.

2


----------



## Gunners (Jul 6, 2007)

> And she DIDN'T. Did you actually read the article? She refused to kill him.


She had already stabbed him once, that is enough to show that she is an abnormal teenager. She didn't refuse to kill him if she refused to kill him the boy freind would have commited the murder she showed cold feet after she delivered the first stab.



> REALLY. How many 13-year-olds do you know who aren't selfish idiots?
> More importantly, why is being a selfish idiot when you're 13 suddenly worthy of spending your entire life locked up?


13 year olds are selfish, adults are selfish to an extent. Being selfish isn't a good trait but it should have limits. When you are 13 years old you should know that your desires are not worth killing someone other.

If you let your desire kill 3 people, especially family members. You should spend life in prison.



> The boyfriend killed them, and he clearly is mentally ill. The girl, on the other hand, was scared and 13.


The boy freind killed the mother and father, the girl killed the 8 year old kid. She wasn't a scared 13 year old. She planned the murder and knew exactly why she was doing it. She killed for selfish reasons. 

A 13 year old that would stab their brother to be with their boyfreind is mentally ill. When she stabbed the brother the first time she intended to kill him and she had no qualms. It's only when he didn't die from the initial blow that she got cold feet.

Normal 13 year old kids do not act in that way, normal 13 year old kids don't speak and plan about killing their parents. Some 13 year old kids do these things and they are mentally screwed up.



> DID. YOU. READ. THE. ARTICLE.
> She didn't do that. He did.


Yeah I should have read the article I just misread the begging part. It doesn't change the fact that she stabbed her 8 year old brother.


----------



## Sky (Jul 6, 2007)

so sad...

huhuuhuhuh...

people this dayz....


----------



## Anjo (Jul 6, 2007)

I'm 13.And I know better than to do the stupid shit she pulled.


----------



## Birkin (Jul 6, 2007)

Vash... It's all her fault for getting involved in it in the first place. She's just as much to blame as he is.


----------



## Saito (Jul 6, 2007)

AshCrestedHeart said:


> She stabbed her brother once with a kitchen knife, but then stopped.
> 
> "He yells at me, 'Stab him, just stab him! Slit his throat!'" said the girl, who can't be identified under provisions of the Youth Criminal Justice Act.
> 
> ...



Sick people


----------



## abakuskulram (Jul 6, 2007)

Both of them should be executed, they have both comitted horrible crimes.

I also think that we need a better kind of police that protects the young from evil people like that guy. Everyday you can read abaout kids being sexually abused or kids in a relationship with adults.


----------



## Anjo (Jul 6, 2007)

Sick fucks.....


----------



## Double Arts Sui (Jul 6, 2007)

Tsukasa said:


> Sick fucks.....



This is retarded. When I was 13 (a good decade ago), I had a kissing-only flirt with a 25-year old. And whatever he said, I did what I wanted to do, not what he told me. 
Plus, when my mum found out, despite I told her it was me who asked him to kiss me, she blamed him and denied him entry to my house. Perhaps the girl's parents did the very same thing, and the guy killed them in a fit of rage.

First rule in a family: teach your offspring to THINK with their own heads... not the mass', not the groups', THEIRS.


----------



## Jaculus (Jul 6, 2007)

Dumbass + Dumbass = Murder.


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Jul 6, 2007)

Heh, don't really know what to say to that.


----------



## JebbaChan (Jul 6, 2007)

ah young love...
But yeah this is messed up.  So the girl was so scared b/c her bf was yelling at her, therefore she stabbed her 8 yr old brother?  And her parents disapproved of their relationship, what a shocker, but the fact that they still allowed it is crazy.  Basically this whole situtation is majorly WTF messed up.


----------



## lollipop (Jul 6, 2007)

Thats horrible.....


----------



## Master Knight DH (Jul 6, 2007)

LunarMoon said:


> She was found kissing and laughing with her boyfriend two hours after the murder. She didn't seem incredibly scared or guilty to me; in fact she seemed quite happy just a bit afterwards. I know people who wouldn't recover that quickly after a bad purchase, never even mind the fact that she plans to happily marry her so called coercer.
> 
> With this pic finishing it up at the right



THANK YOU.

I myself have issues with relatives, but I don't want them dead. I merely want them to not be able to push me around just because I'm the "baby of the family." Did the girl ever stop and think that her younger brother may be plagued about that problem? NO! BECAUSE SHE IS A SHALLOW BITCH! She went right ahead and tried to kill him, and allowed her boyfriend to finish the job. And she just laughs about it. WHAT A SHALLOW MANIAC!


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 6, 2007)

Why am i not suprised?


----------



## Neko (Jul 6, 2007)

Was she a blond?  Just kidding 

Im a blond too


----------



## DoomRabbit (Jul 6, 2007)

It is at times like these that I *SERIOUSLY* wish that I had a deathnote. That sick bastard Steinke should be killed.

It's horrible....


----------



## Kyo no danna (Jul 6, 2007)

This is really sad.

Where do all of you happy, smart former and current 13 year olds come from? See, I don't know about you guys, but in my experience happy, well adjusted 13 year olds are the exception, not the rule.

When I was thirteen I thought I was ugly and stupid and would never have another boyfriend, I had no self confidence at all, and I was lonely and unhappy. If a guy had started going out with me, told me that he loved me and all the other things that goes with that, even if he was ten years older than me and thought he was a centuries old werewolf, I would be putty in his hands. I was stupid and lonely, and me and a great many thirteen year olds like me would go along for the drama of it.

When I was her age, I joked with my friends about killing people to get back at them, because I was a bookworm and got teased. I did it because there was no way to get back at them, being physically weaker than them and not having the wit or courage to humiliate them subtly. It was katharsis.  I was never serious about it. But now that I look back at myself, if the right guy at the right time had found me, I might be rotting in jail right now.

Was I shallow? Oh yes. Was I stupid? Hell yes. Do I want to think that I could ever "fall in love" with such a man and do such a horrific thing because of it? Of course not. Am I going to condemn her because of what started off as a naive folly that will haunt her forever whether or not she "gets off" with being called a "bitch" and a "slut" for the rest of her days and pretend that I was so smart and self confident at thirteen that I would never have turned out like her? No.

Let me say that it is sickening, and she has the blood of her family on her head and on her hands forever because of it, and has lost her humanity in my eyes. I think that if she is still talking about marrying him after this, then she is so far gone that I can't see her as a person anymore. She is a failure of a human being and she is sick and shallow and a muderer. She is at fault.

But I can see how she got there.

Also, the boyfriend is so disgusting I cannot even describe my loathing for him. I can say that, mental illness or no, I want him to rot, above or below ground, I don't care. He deserves more blame for the crime than the girl, and yet I have seen many more people attacking the girl. I find that odd, as he was *ultimately* the killer of all three of them.

It's a sad, sad case, and I hope that the family will rest in peace, and that parents will keep a closer eye on who their kids sped their time with.

Also, please note, possible neg reppers, that once again, *I think the girl is at fault and stupid and a horrible person* and all that, I just think it's stupid to hold an easily manipulatable child (no offense 13 year olds, I apply the word to her only) at the same level as an adult. I think the man should rot in hell. And I have a nearly 8 year old brother who I love very much and would not harm for anything in the world.


----------



## Talone (Jul 6, 2007)

How the fuck can anyone bring themselves to kill their own sibling just because someone told them to....that's just disgusting and inhuman.

And that bastard who decided to take it upon himself to kill the girl's parents....this just makes me sick.


----------



## Master Knight DH (Jul 6, 2007)

Neko said:


> Was she a blond?  Just kidding
> 
> Im a blond too



She's a brunette if that means anything.  is the Wikipedia article on the murders. And her pic is there.

And Kyo, the problem is, the girl showed enough signs that she wasn't even manipulated at all.


----------



## Vanity (Jul 6, 2007)

That girl drew pictures of her family being killed before she did it. I don't believe for a momment that she is innocent and never wanted her family to die and only did it because her boyfriend wanted her to. I do not believe that. And even so, everyone is responsible for their own actions. You never have to do something because someone else tells you to.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Jul 7, 2007)

Jio said:


> She had already stabbed him once, that is enough to show that she is an abnormal teenager. She didn't refuse to kill him if she refused to kill him the boy freind would have commited the murder she showed cold feet after she delivered the first stab.


Maybe because she realized she didn't want to kill her brother? 



> 13 year olds are selfish, adults are selfish to an extent. Being selfish isn't a good trait but it should have limits. When you are 13 years old you should know that your desires are not worth killing someone other.


Not quite that simple.  Ends justify the means quite often.



> If you let your desire kill 3 people, especially family members. You should spend life in prison.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cecil (Jul 7, 2007)

This is just sick, a 13 year old              her little brother when he was begging for his life and then cutting his throat and her going out with a 23 year old. This world is madness and corrupted.


----------



## Aldrick (Jul 7, 2007)

She stabbed him.

Her "boyfriend" slit his throat.


----------



## Alexander Gustafsson (Jul 7, 2007)

That's... disturbing. =|


----------



## Snow (Jul 7, 2007)

How odd. I knew this was some crazy ass white goth chick before I even read the story. 

No normal 13 year-old girl with a personality that's not seeking to fit is going to subject herself to go to such lengths to be accepted.

I mean she's in the 7th grade dating a guy that's old enough to be a junior in college. HE obviously has problems seeing as how he can't attract a girl that wouldn't be impressed by the sight of a mere a learner's permit, but the parents' share as much of the blame as both of them.


----------



## DoomRabbit (Jul 7, 2007)

nso said:


> But the parents' share as much of the blame as both of them.



why, I'm pretty sure that the reason that they got killed is that they WOULDN'T let their daughter be with a 23 year old guy (like someone wisely said in a post some pages back) if that's what you are referring to. The guy is evil or extremely psychopatic it seems to me, or both....


----------



## Master Knight DH (Jul 7, 2007)

Vash said:


> Maybe because she realized she didn't want to kill her brother?



She was kissing her boyfriend just after the murders.



Vash said:


> Not quite that simple.  Ends justify the means quite often.



Uh, no it doesn't.



Vash said:


> She didn't kill him.  She didn't even plan the murder.  Yes, she talked about killing her parents, which actually is not shocking behavior for a 13-year-old.  They tend to get rebellious and feel restrained.  The difference is the person she was talking to really took it seriously and killed them.



What about her laughter at their murders?



Vash said:


> Had no qualms?  Hardly.  That she tried to kill him, crazily enough, does not mean she wanted to kill him.
> Also, note "mentally ill".  She's 13, very impressionable (the primary problem that came into play here, in fact) and could probably be corrected rather easily with therapy, especially considering she has shown signs of remorse.



If she was still KISSING her boyfriend, it's obvious she wanted the boy dead. WTH?

As for her being 13....she still intentionally had her younger brother killed. That's just inexcusable. Period.



Vash said:


> You're condemning a lot of 13-year-old kids, sir.



Nope. She's the worst sort of a failure at being an older sibling.



Vash said:


> Oh, so we'll set aside the part where your entire opinion stems from misinformation that you continue to use as a part of your argument.  Try rethinking.



Misinformation? Wha?



Vash said:


> And apparently I am the only one who sees a difference between "screwed-up kid" and "eternal menace to society".



I think of the VA Tech gunman as a, if highly, messed up kid. This girl wasn't lonely so if you ask me she falls under the latter.


----------



## Master Knight DH (Jul 14, 2007)

If you'll excuse the necropost, there's a development that happened the day of my 22nd birthday, that I caught just now.

Jasmine Richardson found guilty of murders and serving the maximum sentence.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 14, 2007)

That makes me a little bit sick, she will be out before she reaches 20.


----------



## ninjagreyfox (Jul 14, 2007)

Byakuya said:


> The girl must be a retarded shithead, she should be locked up for the rest of her life.



totally agree


----------



## The weather man (Jul 14, 2007)

Why would anyone stab an 8 year old?
WTH did he do to her?

I hope the girl rots away with her p*d*p**** boyfriend.


----------



## Lux inactive (Jul 14, 2007)

She's my age. She definitely should have known better. And she hooked up with a 23-year old guy? Wtf? This is really disturbing.


----------



## Oujisama (Jul 14, 2007)

13 is old enough to know how not to be an idiot. Seriously, if i were 13 again I wouldnt have been manipulated so easily. And what the hell is a 23 year old doing dating a 13 year old? Pedo...


----------



## Haze is Dreamin' (Jul 14, 2007)

People are so sick. Why would someone tell you to kill your family and why would someone listen. Moreover, what is a 13 year old doing with a 23 year old.


----------



## Ricky (Jul 14, 2007)

That poor eight year old...they even killed him while he pleaded for his life. The girl should be locked up and the man should be killed for 3 murders and being a pedo.


----------



## UchihaSakura (Jul 14, 2007)

I was 13 last year so I know what it's like to be 13 and I sure as heck wouldn't date someone 10 years older than me or stab my brother just because he told me to. I'm thinking that the both of them must've had some kind of mental problems to go and kill this girls family. 
I know that being in love supposedly makes you crazy enough to do anything but that was her family and they were probably trying to keep her from dating this crazy guy for her own safety.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 14, 2007)

................................This just comes no1 on the shitty news on NF Cafe.


----------



## Serp (Jul 14, 2007)

pedo murder, child murder and much more this is what makes me hate humanity.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Jul 14, 2007)

UchihaSakura said:
			
		

> I'm thinking that the both of them must've had some kind of mental problems to go and kill this girls family.



Of course she had mental problems, that much is an obvious fact:

She talks late into the night with this guy, a guy who she probably knows has some malicious or killer intent about him, about how she hates her family and wishes they would die? Who in their sane mind WOULD do something like this? Fear is not a justifiable cause in this situation, you practically sit there and let the guy just waltz right in and kill them, then you go and STAB your brother because he tells you to? No, just no, fear was not the cause, she was delighted to have let this happened.



> She said she never took those conversations seriously, in part because all her friends talked like that.



Bull shit, no one's friends would talk like that, I'm 16 years old, still in my teen years, and I can tell you while we may rebellious, the majority of us DO NOT talk like this about our parents in any way, shape, or form, it's as simple as that.



			
				Vash said:
			
		

> Maybe because she realized she didn't want to kill her brother?



And that's a justifiable cause for stabbing him in the first place? Hell, she was practically flooring all over the boy after the murders had been committed, and you're telling me that she realized she didn't want to kill him? No, she did want to kill him, she has huge mental issues is all, too many big mood swings.



			
				Vash said:
			
		

> Not quite that simple. Ends justify the means quite often.



No, ends do not justify the means quite often, do you even remember being a teenager? Yes, we are selfish to an extent, but again, the majority of us ARE NOT this selfish, to go and kill our family like this. She was fucked up and had some mental problems to deal with, she "delighted" in this fact.



			
				Vash said:
			
		

> She didn't kill him. She didn't even plan the murder. Yes, she talked about killing her parents, which actually is not shocking behavior for a 13-year-old. They tend to get rebellious and feel restrained. The difference is the person she was talking to really took it seriously and killed them.



Not shocking behavior for a 13 year old? You really are out of your mind with this post, that is quite the opposite, being rebellious is one thing, wanting to kill is completely different in nature. She didn't plan the murder, eh?



> The accused testified that she discussed various strategies with Steinke, such as making the deaths look like a murder-suicide or striking their heads while they slept then burning the house down.



O rly? Someone needs to re-read again, she in fact did discuss various strategies about the murder, and I'll bet it ultimately came down to what transpired that day.



			
				Vash said:
			
		

> Had no qualms? Hardly. That she tried to kill him, crazily enough, does not mean she wanted to kill him.
> Also, note "mentally ill". She's 13, very impressionable (the primary problem that came into play here, in fact) and could probably be corrected rather easily with therapy, especially considering she has shown signs of remorse.



If she had no qualms about the murder she wouldn't be utterly delighted in the fact that her parents are dead. She even DISCUSSES strategies with this guy, and ultimately ended up coming up with what happened. She stabbed her brother, she only backed down after the fact, she had an intent to kill, and only realized too late that she didn't want to, probably because she is mentally ill as you're saying, but it's no excuse for the sick crime they committed.



> You're condemning a lot of 13-year-old kids, sir.



No, Jio is not condemning a lot of 13 year old kids, if this were the case, then there would be nearly every other week, something about a murder of similar effects if Jio was in fact condemning them, which obviously means, MOST 13 year olds DO NOT act upon impulse, assuming they even have such a disgusting impulse to kill.



> And apparently I am the only one who sees a difference between "screwed-up kid" and "eternal menace to society".



Being mentally ill and having fear is NOT an excuse for stabbing your older brother and delighting in your parents murder, she intentionally let it happen, it was what she WANTED to happen, while she may not be an "eternal menace to society" she certainly is a threat, and I doubt mental therapy can help her at this point in the game. She needs to learn from her mistakes, just because someone "tells you" to do something, does not mean you do it.


----------



## x_Zen_x (Jul 14, 2007)

that dumb bitch and that dumb fuck. 
I don't get why some people are so retarded :S


----------



## Blix (Jul 14, 2007)

My stomach hurts from reading this story.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 14, 2007)

Is the girl all guilt-ridden about the murder of her brother?  If she is, let her live.  I would want her every waking moment to be filled with anxiety over this event and live with the consequences.  If no trace of guilt is found, burn her alive, and I mean it litterally.  What happened to the old-school execution methods anyways?

As for the boyfriend: Ever heard of the medieval torture device called The  Wheel?  It seems very appropriate for this situation.  There might be other devices that are even more wicked though.


----------



## Needless2say (Jul 14, 2007)

...

is she retarded?


----------



## Z.:M:.Z (Jul 15, 2007)

*Thats just wrong!*

If I would have been her little brother, I would have gave her a huge ass Texas Titty Twister!! Man She and that other dude should go get in a ditch and die!!


----------



## Art is a Bang! (Jul 15, 2007)

Master Knight DH said:


> If you'll excuse the necropost, there's a development that happened the day of my 22nd birthday, that I caught just now.
> 
> Jasmine Richardson found guilty of murders and serving the maximum sentence.




According to this article, she only gets 6 years?! This is the maximum sentence for minors?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 16, 2007)

Byakuya said:


> The girl must be a retarded shithead, she should be locked up for the rest of her life.


 
The girls a kid...he should be locked up for helping a kid who was mad at their parents kill them.


----------



## Poison (Jul 16, 2007)

The girl must be a retard poor bro.


----------



## tonkagarfield (Jul 16, 2007)

ok i say the 23 year old p*d*p**** should get butt raped by men in jail for years and 13 year old juvenile delinquents cam until she is able to clear her mind make peace after her discussing the fact or shoving it away to know right and wrong and stand up for yourself and know don't EVER  date someone 10 years older than you unless your legal to.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 16, 2007)

So she only gets six years in jail? Wow, the maximum sentence doesn't seem that long compared to other places.


----------



## Ryukami (Jul 16, 2007)

that basterd was 10yrs older than her....
she should know not to mess with men in there 20s that are still into dark shit(that means there serious about it).


----------



## Silver666 (Jul 16, 2007)

...*At a loss for words*...

What the hell was she thinking, dating a 23 year old? And those "hypothetical" plots to kill her family are just...I mean...who would even joke about that??? And then, she kills her 8 year old brother...._because he told her to???????_ 

This girl needs help, jail time, and a good old-fashioned slap across the face.


----------



## PradaBrada (Jul 16, 2007)

the guy deserves a shotgun to the face
the girl needs mental help + jail


----------



## analyticalkeys (Jul 16, 2007)

I wish I hadn't read this, now I'm confused by the world's stupidity.


----------



## RPG_Fan04 (Jul 16, 2007)

Obviously the girl has mental issues. I've heard that love makes you crazy, but this goes way too far. I'm relieved that I turned 14 before this happened or else I would've been ashamed at my age


----------



## Freiza (Jul 17, 2007)

the girl was insane. she and her friends. as she said they all talked about it...what is she nuts?


----------



## Master Knight DH (Aug 10, 2007)

Again, I know this topic is a few weeks old, but....

No honor among thieves. (This came out a few weeks before Jasmine Richardson was found guilty as charged.)

It doesn't make Jasmine Richardson any less guilty, but the manipulation itself is cruel.


----------



## WILD CARD (Aug 10, 2007)

You guys do know she is just a kid, mentally deranged but still a kid. She deserves a longer time in jail and some help.



> the guy deserves a shotgun to the face



This guy deserves more than just a swift death.


----------



## Kanae (Aug 10, 2007)

My God.. this girl is an idiot. Some people are just so easy to manipulate. And it's not only that, but the fact that even though she didn't kill them she allowed her boyfriend to do it. What the hell was she thinking? The little boy was 8 years old for God's sake! 

...6 years aren't enough, if you ask me ¬¬

As for the Boyfriend... everyone else already said what I think.


----------



## Rokudaime (Aug 10, 2007)

Thanks god that my sister isnt like that...if not, I guess I might got killed as well...LOL


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Aug 10, 2007)

Orochimaru said:


> I now wish I hadn't read this.



Ditto


----------



## Lenalee (Aug 10, 2007)

That's just sick. What kind of person makes someone that much younger than them kill their own sibling?


----------



## Metric (Aug 10, 2007)

The guy seriously needs to be tortured into a slow painful death.

And 6 years of jail is a f*cking joke.


----------



## kimidoll (Aug 10, 2007)

I would stab my brother even if no one told me to do so.


----------



## Riptos (Aug 10, 2007)

That is just wrong on so many levels it really is.

It sickens me that a weirdo who dates 13 year olds manipulated her into turning on her family before killing them himself...I mean what was he expecting, her to say "Thank you, Thank you, I didnt need them anyway!?" 

Some people are worth the death penalty, would certainly be appropriate.


----------



## Dark Cloud Alchemist (Aug 10, 2007)

There is so much wrong with every aspect of that. O_O


----------



## Denji (Aug 10, 2007)

What. The. Hell.


----------



## Robotkiller (Aug 10, 2007)

Well, she was quite easy to manipulate. Really, "Because he asked me too?" She must have really hated her family.


----------



## rushi_chan (Aug 10, 2007)

That is totally wrong! I can't believe they did that. The girl shouldn't never, ever, listened to her 23 year old boyfriend! On second thought, she shouldn't see him in the first place! The 23 year old's butt should have been in jail because he was dating a underage girl. And it is the against the rules to date a underage person. That is just sick. I don't care if they are in love...ten year difference...bleh! She is still a kid, and he took that away from her. 

She was easily fooled...and I feel sorry for her. I also feel sorry for her brother and family. I don't feel sorry for the 23 year old guy. >>;

She will have to live with this for the rest of her life.


----------



## pal2002 (Aug 10, 2007)

Wow. Some people really could use better genes.


----------



## guro (Aug 10, 2007)

They should like be stabbed to death.  And I'll be glad to do it.


----------



## shanksFA (Aug 10, 2007)

WTF 

even itachi would be ashamed of doing such thing


----------



## Kayo (Aug 10, 2007)

So if her boyfriend told her to eat shit, she would do it? Damn I need a puppet-girl like that. I would send her out to rob some kids


----------



## dilbot (Aug 10, 2007)

sickening...

and honestly they believed they could run off with it???

why are people these days are so STUPID to do murder when they can be caught in a matter of days! 

Dont they know what they are getting into??? THEY ARE FUCKING RETARDS!!!!!!!! i hate shit like this, i really do. Why are people so damn arrogant like that? Use that son of a bitch brain twisted or not to think before you act! how can you not think when your about to kill your family??!!.... And what sort of bullshit "Because he told me so" makes it a logical explanation to commit murder?


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Aug 10, 2007)

Sounds like crap. 
Who would let their kid date a guy that much older then them?


----------



## The_Wanderer (Aug 10, 2007)

What the flip is that?! I can't believe it how can the parents let her go out with a 23yr old?? and then the idiot boyfriend comes and kill her parents I would be scared of him instead of killing my little brother for him! He is an idiot She is an idiot and the parents are idiots but always placing the blame can go on and on....*sighs* oh well


----------



## Solid Snake (Aug 11, 2007)

AshCrestedHeart said:


> First off, who let's their 13-year old kid date a 23 year-old?



The same type of parents who name their child "4Reals."


----------



## Cirus (Aug 11, 2007)

First off 23 dating a 13 is wrong....... Period...................

Well a person can look at this one of two ways.
1.  It is a way to weed out the week, by natural selection.

2.  Or the girl is the product of parents not doing there job of parents.  If parents are doing their job then the girl would not have been with that guy.


I prefer option number 2 myself.


----------



## Alex Louis Armstrong (Aug 11, 2007)

bebopbountyhead said:


> HAHAHAHAHA!  Sorry, but I'm laughing bout it.  It sucks, yeah



i like this part 

they should take them outside and stab them and slit there throats.


----------



## Aldrick (Aug 11, 2007)

shanksFA said:


> WTF
> 
> even itachi would be ashamed of doing such thing



Comparing this event to a cartooon series with ninjas (and in my opinion, a crappy one) isn't really neccessary.


----------



## Master Knight DH (Aug 11, 2007)

ViolentlyHappy said:


> Sounds like crap.
> Who would let their kid date a guy that much older then them?



Not Jasmine Richardson's, and she had them AND her little brother killed for it. The *****.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Aug 11, 2007)

lol shes a fuckin retard


----------



## chaosakita (Aug 11, 2007)

In addition to a jail sentence, she needs a lobotomy and a hysterectomy too.


----------



## Vicious-chan (Aug 11, 2007)

torture them both, lock em away for life, and let them die slowly and alone and forgotten.


----------



## Solid Snake (Aug 11, 2007)

Vicious-chan said:


> torture them both, lock em away for life, and let them die slowly and alone and forgotten.



You talking about the kids or the parents?


----------



## Vicious-chan (Aug 11, 2007)

Grevane said:


> You talking about the kids or the parents?



all of em.. I don't care anymore.. you breed scum, you probably are scum anyways. It's been proven that it's more often than not a child will mimic the parents and essentially be a copy of the parents in how they act, social level, etc.


----------



## ymcauloser (Aug 11, 2007)

Its cases like this where they should bring back live executions for the boyfriend AND girlfriend. I dont give a shit if she was 13, let the weak minded die.


----------



## gohan-sempai (Aug 11, 2007)

most of the blame goes to that sick deranged fuck that made her do it. another large percent goes to the girl. but her parents should have done something when they knew she was dating AN ADULT!


----------



## majinbuu1307 (Aug 12, 2007)

most of you are getting it wrong. if you read yes she did stab her brother, weither under stress to do it or being threatened to do it we might never know. he could have threatened to kill her if she told the truth at court, and shes only 13, my little sister is 13. what you guys are getting wrong is she killed her brother. if you read it says THE GUY slits the 8 year olds throat and basicly enjoys him gurgling cuz he brags about it to one of his friends. a 13 year old girl doesnt have time to take things like that seriously if they talked about it, of course shes not gonna really think they mean it. everyone has had thoughts like, GOD i want that person dead, they piss me off so much. hes just a sick bastard to actually talk about it with her and go into detail in planning it. Hes just like the sick fuck who walked into a random mcdonalds and stabbed a girl in the heart he didnt even know for no reason. no, she should not have stabbed her brother, and he pleaded after he was stabbed, and the boyfriend wanted her to kill him or finish him but she couldnt so he did it. and she turned away. of course he killed her parents too, and after that you actually think that he didnt threaten her not to say a word, or testify that she did it? of course he did. the only thing she should feel guilty about is knowingly going with a very older guy, and being pressured enough to stab someone, being pressure from a complete sick fuck. we cant blame the parents cuz whos to know what extent they didnt approve of, if they threatened to move or call the cops on him if he came close to them, or how much they knew the two had contact. plus its retarded to blame them now cuz they are dead. IN SHORT. the guy should rot in jail, no death penalty, why give him the pleasure of getting out the easy way. no chance of bail. maximum security.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 12, 2007)

I'm honestly shocked and disgusted with this story.  Do you plan to keep updates posted?


----------



## Creator (Aug 12, 2007)

Thats just f***ed up.


----------



## elektroniks (Aug 12, 2007)

A stupid fucking whore. NO teenager is that impressionable. She wanted to do that. She shouldn't die though. She should be locked in a cell with a pictures of her family all around the walls. And dude should die a slow painful death. I mean like 2 days slow. Make it worse every hour. I'm typing crazy im just so damn pissed right now. This ruined my fucking day.


----------



## notcomawhite (Aug 12, 2007)

lol 10 years in a situation like that is a lot, but neither of them seemed mentally mature anyway.

I think you start really thinking for yourself around ages 11-13 because you're experiences are building up, and they're learning.  You should never want to kill your family (unless you have a damn good reason).  The fact that she actually stabbed her brother shows that she prob had a serious hatred for her entire family.  The bf just sounds like... a fucking idiot.  they went over all these plans, and then they got caught like shit, wtf.


----------



## Xell (Aug 12, 2007)

Lol.. Choosing to do what your boyfriend says to kill your own brother. Hopefully she'll get raped in prison.


----------



## Gili (Aug 27, 2007)

*Disgusting*

Both the girl and boyfriend should be punished under the full extent of the law. Regardless of her age, at 13 you know right from wrong! And at 13 why is she going out with a 23 year old? Also did her parents know about their relationship?
This is a real sad story.


----------



## libreg (Aug 27, 2007)

Wow, that is really fucked up. I've heard about assholes manipulating stupid bitches before, but this goes beyond the line. And I put just as much blame on the girl as the guy. If she had a FUCKING KITCHEN KNIFE, and the boyfriend was pressuring her into doing this with no way out, she could of stabbed him. He did kill her parents, after all. This is just sick.


----------



## Reanimater (Aug 27, 2007)

That's why I hate women, people, children and stuff.
My PC can't harm me.


----------



## Graham Aker (Aug 27, 2007)

more reason for me to plot the death of the entire human race...


not really lol, but urgh, this just pisses me off.


----------



## Cloud Nine (Aug 27, 2007)

This story really sickens me. I could never, never, _ever_ imagine doing that for someone. No matter how much I thought I loved them.


----------



## MoonlitTiger (Aug 27, 2007)

O_O -Speechless-


----------



## Silvermyst (Aug 27, 2007)

I feel cold inside. I'm gonna go hug my brother now.


----------



## Karmaxx (Aug 27, 2007)

Orochimaru said:


> I now wish I hadn't read this.



I so agree with you i stopped at the part with the bubbling throat with the 8 year old...... :amazed I plan to read it more when i get out of my shock stage.


----------



## Scud (Aug 27, 2007)

I bet that girl would jump off a building if her boyfriend told her to.


----------



## Cromer (Aug 27, 2007)

See this kind of shit too many times, and you end up getting numb to it. My first reaction to reading this was 'Shit, there goes another one'.


----------



## Karmaxx (Aug 27, 2007)

I wish Kira was a real person bring justice to this world and this shit law system. Go death punishment 100% straight up.


----------



## Ky. (Aug 27, 2007)

nice.........


----------



## Genius23 (Aug 27, 2007)

give them both death....


----------



## Karmaxx (Aug 27, 2007)

Genius23 said:


> give them both death....



Death my throat sounds better.


----------



## Hothien (Aug 27, 2007)

The girl did NOT slit the boy's throat.



> "After she stabbed her brother, the girl said Steinke slit his throat while she looked away."



She DID stab him, but, the boyfriend slit his throat.

You get into a situation where you're literally terrified for your life, and the source of the terror is a person who you had feelings for, and he is telling you to do something horrible, and you're afraid that you will be next if you don't do it.

She did discuss 'killing' her family, but, have you never thought of something horrible, and even made plans to do it, but never did anything with them? It's called venting. She was venting to her boyfriend, and he took it seriously and carried through with it.


Edit: Followup story here: 

Looks like they found her guilty, and the parents didn't just disapprove, they forbade it entirely, but she snuck out.



> "She faces a maximum of six years in jail minus time already served."



She'll  probably be out when she is 18 or 19 and will be scarred for life, and probably need psychiatric care for the rest of her life.



> "When her parents discovered the relationship, she was grounded and lost phone and computer access. But that didn't stop the pair from communicating and talking about how much she hated her parents.
> 
> Despite being forbidden to see him, the girl snuck out of the house and went to have sex with Steinke. "


----------



## Metric (Aug 27, 2007)

Euro-Shino said:


> I wish Kira was a real person bring justice to this world and this shit law system. Go death punishment 100% straight up.



Yeah i think that sometimes too.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Aug 27, 2007)

AshCrestedHeart said:


> Article Link
> 
> First off, who let's their 13-year old kid date a 23 year-old?


WhaT tHe fuck?Kill the bitch


----------



## Valtieri (Aug 27, 2007)

That is so fucked up man. Im actually starting to think that the world can't get any worse and this happens, geez...


----------



## KittenLord (Aug 27, 2007)

Okay I understand the dude is crazy and she's with him, he kills her family so they can be together. But wtf her little brother has to do with it?!? Sick lunatics.


----------



## MedicNin (Aug 27, 2007)

I think that the 2 of them should rot in jail and then rot in Hell


----------



## Bear Walken (Aug 27, 2007)

Euro-Shino said:


> I wish Kira was a real person bring justice to this world and this shit law system. Go death punishment 100% straight up.



Sometimes I wish that too. That or someone like this guy ...


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Even (Aug 27, 2007)

oh dayumn..... That's totally fucked up.... MAN!


----------



## Die (Aug 27, 2007)

So sad....

This girl cant die, she dosen't deaserv to die!

She must live on with the memories of the murder of her loved ones...


----------



## AkatsukiKyouki (Aug 27, 2007)

This is just sad....


----------



## Oriodark178 (Aug 27, 2007)

That is so fucking messed up, i dont know where to begin.


----------



## Toroxus (Aug 27, 2007)

That's fucking cold. I don't know if the girl should, but that guy should defiantly be killed, I don't care how. Maybe they should tie him to a table, and take a drill and drill thin long holes into him till he dies.


----------



## Ignis Solus (Aug 27, 2007)

13-year old needs a slap for listening to a pedobear-man.

Parents need to be slapped for not paying attention to their daughter well enough. Wait, they died because of their inattentiveness!

Pedobear-man needs to be punished. Let us hope that the justice system works its wonders. *cough*


----------



## naruto-x demon (Aug 27, 2007)

That is sooo messed up man  .


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Aug 28, 2007)

Man I knew it was in North America. The greatest pathology is stil in Usa- but Canada?


----------



## vkx (Aug 28, 2007)

I'm suprised that they're not on death row...


----------



## Hothien (Aug 28, 2007)

vkx said:


> I'm suprised that they're not on death row...



The boyfriend hasn't been tried yet.


----------

